# What is this output for?



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got this used computer.  It has an output on the back that looks like a DVI output but the one side does not have a flat rod/post with two rods/posts leads above and below.  Instead it is all rods.  do you know what this is?


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 4, 2010)

take a picture, or find similar online and paste it here


----------



## JATownes (Mar 4, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> take a picture, or find similar online and paste it here



Agreed.  I am thinking that maybe you are talking about a serial connection, but that looks like a VGA, not a DVI, so I have no idea.  Pics could definately clear this up...or the model of the MB in the comp, then I could look it up myself.  

Edit: maybe an old parallel port?

Parallel port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Serial Port


----------



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

I will try to get a real pic but it kind of looks like this


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2010)

Its probably a DMS59 connector used for Dell and other manu for dual DVI. You hook a cable up to it that lets you connect two DVI cables to it.


----------



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

I think that is it.  Do you need a special DVI cable for that?


----------



## JATownes (Mar 4, 2010)

Good find onedub...I wouldn't have thought of that one.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CC0QrQQwAg

Yes, to hook up a monitor to it you will use one of ^ those.


----------



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a real nube question.  Can you split a normal DVI output to dual monitors?


----------



## TIGR (Mar 4, 2010)

Sure can!


----------



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

Why would Dell use a DMS59 connector then?  These seem far less common.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 4, 2010)

DMS59 allows for independent displays. A splitter (correct me if I am wrong) would only allow for cloned displays.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, theonedub has it right.


----------



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

So that was my question.  can you split a DVI for two independent displays.   A lot of video cards will have 1 DVI, 1 HDMI, and 1 VGA.  If you had 2 DVI monitors can you split the DVI and have two independent displays?


----------



## TIGR (Mar 4, 2010)

Not in any way that I know of via DVI, but you could always run adapters to connect one of the LCDs to HDMI or VGA.


----------



## cly (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok.  thanks guys


----------

